# Floor Bed?



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

We're moving to a new apartment and I am not sure what kind of bed we should get. I have an available double mattress ready, but no bed frame. Now I'm thinking to skip the bed frame altogether and just lay the mattress on the floor for now. I'm just not sure if a double would be big enough for 3 of us (3 year old, me, newborn). The bedroom is quite small and won't fit anything bigger than a queen. I don't move much in my sleep, but my dd does. She usually occupies 3/4 of the bed. 

The floor is hardwood so would I need to put a rug underneath? Should I get a bigger mattress, or a single to put next to the one I already have? I'd love to hear the experiences of others who sleep on the floor with kids.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't think you need a bigger bed. My ex and I co-slept with dd using a full size mattress on the floor for three years and it was very comfortable for all of us. We just had to adjust how much we sprawled out and we're fine. After the divorce I bought co-slept for another year regularly then for the last part of the night for a few years and that also worked for us comfortably. I would not get a rug, just lift the bed and clean under it. A rug or slippers next to the bed may be good for cold mornings though.

I would avoid putting another mattress next to the bed because if it gets pushed away and the baby falls in the crack she could suffocate. Another mattress on the opposite side of the room is a great way to transition a child to their own bed but that's not something I suggest doing with so many transitions going on.


----------



## Maria2513 (Feb 4, 2012)

I also coslept in a double with my husband and first child until he was almost 2. It was tight at the end, but I think you can sleep one adult and two little kids in a double very comfortably.


----------



## crazyms (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree the double should be fine for one adult and two small children. My dh and I have shared a double with a child for a long time and when he's gone to work I often ended up in the double with all three of the kids. It was small and you cuddle a lot but hey it's co sleeping!


----------



## hollyeasterbybb (Jul 3, 2014)

I must agree with them. I think double is good enough for the three of you. And putting a rug underneath would be a good idea too.


----------



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

When do kids usually outgrow a floor bed? We'll be moving again when baby is around 4 months old and dd almost 4 years old. I figure I'll still be co-sleeping with the baby, and dd will either be with us or on a different mattress in the same room, but not sure whether or not to get a real bed for dd.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I have several adult friends who still sleep on floor beds, so I'm not really sure what you mean by "outgrow". The main reason to get a bed frame is to have storage under the bed, IMO. Or if you have bad knees, which most 4-year-olds don't.


----------



## cartwins (Sep 26, 2014)

Didn't do this myself but always found a floor bed to be a very good option. Place a low matress in the middle of the room and you don't have to worry about them rolling off. My 2 year old moves everywhere while sleeping and I always have to be on alert, even though we have a lower bed.


----------



## pumabearclan (Nov 14, 2012)

We didn't cosleep but my daughter had a floor bed (mattress on the floor) in a baby-safe room from 2-10 years. She got a bed frame at age 10. 

Sometimes she would roll off, or move around / play at night and we would find her sleeping among blankets on the floor. We never had a problem. She had some rugs and lots of throw pillows etc. What she did not like was to wake up and be "trapped:" in a crib or up on a bed. When we were guests and were offered these accommodations she would cry during the night if she awoke and couldn't get up and move around.


----------



## cynthiamoon (Nov 29, 2009)

I got a plushy rug to put around the edges of my daughter's floor bed, which is on hardwood. I think it's essential to prevent painful head knocks, but I was reassured by out pediatrician than falling from a mattress (ours is 5") wouldn't hurt the baby even without a rug. Another caveat I've heard is that floor beds can acquire mold in humid climates because there is no air ventilation.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

For those in humid climates- we put several 2x4s under our floor bed. It gives just enough room for air circulation without raising the height much.


----------



## pumabearclan (Nov 14, 2012)

We had a mat like a yoga mat with a rug over it, also a lot of body/bolster pillows and the bed was in the corner.


----------



## sarahl918 (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it depends on the individuals when it comes to size. My husband and I cosleep with our 13 month old daughter on a floor bed, but it is a king size mattress. DH is very tall and has a long "wing span" hehe and DD likes to have a little space to roll. I get the least amount of space in the bed, but I still keep some pillows behind me because it helps support my back while side-laying nursing. Maybe it's just because we've always had a king, but I don't know if I could go to a double! That said, two adults + a baby is different than one adult + two kiddos. 

Yes to the rug as well - we have carpet, my DD has only ever fallen off once (while awake, of course) but I was glad to have a little buffer there!


----------



## anilorak13ska (Mar 4, 2014)

I much prefer sleeping on a floor bed even before I had my daughter. I guess it's reminiscent of sleep overs for me . Right now DD who is nearly a year old and I share the bed. We have plenty of room on a queen. We could add DH, but he's a snorer so he gets his own room. I like the added bonus of her being able to get on and off the bed by herself without worrying about her hurting herself. She's been climbing o on and off for several months now. The bed is on carpet, and I added a stack of those flooring puzzle pieces along the side at first, both to give her a step to ease climbing and to provide an extra cushion in case she falls, which she's only done twice or so.

Anyway, wanted to add that if you bring another mattress next to this one, they sell this contraption that you wrap around both mattresses and it has a fluffy piece that goes along the crack, and it keeps the mattress from sliding apart. We did that with two twins (beds, not kids)I believe, before getting our queen.


----------



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm considering just doing a floor bed for all of us and myself. DD and I have been co sleeping on the floor for 3 months and I love it. We live in humid climate so I raise the mattress a few days a week. 

The mattress we are using though (borrowed from my mom), is heavy and somewhat too soft for me, and I'm thinking something thinner and lighter would be better when we move. Ideally something I can roll up when not in use, since our apartment is only 700 sq ft. Any ideas or recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

